# who made the first compound



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey guys and gals, I was wondering if anyone knew who made the first compound bow? I had this discussion last night with some friends, and now I need to know. 

Thanks


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Allen?then Jennings?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Hollis Allen. Jennings probably is the guy we credit with making them popular and getting them legalized for hunting and NFAA competition. Pete Shepley was another mover and shaker.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Whew,thought I was right but wasnt sure.


----------

